# Motivational Rear Mounts



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Can someone post a pic or a drawing of the proper way the rear upper mounts are suppose to look installed.....the order of the parts ie. rubber ring, motivational mount, etc..etc..
I have the motivational mounts and dont think I installed them properly because now all I get is a loud clunking sound from both rear mounts, when hitting every bump...as if someone is hitting against the body with a hammer.

I have Eibach Sportline with motivational mounts & AGX

Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xLyricistx said:


> *Can someone post a pic or a drawing of the proper way the rear upper mounts are suppose to look installed.....the order of the parts ie. rubber ring, motivational mount, etc..etc..
> I have the motivational mounts and dont think I installed them properly because now all I get is a loud clunking sound from both rear mounts, when hitting every bump...as if someone is hitting against the body with a hammer.
> 
> I have Eibach Sportline with motivational mounts & AGX
> ...


You probably need to add a spacer... Call Mike at Motivational


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm also getting the same noise, I have the gc/agx combo. The instructions from motiv. mike and the instructions from gc were different. I looked at Mike Youngs install and tried to copy it. I noticed that the spacers on Mikes are what appear to be 2 black bushings. I was supplied with one red one of a different shape. I noticed that the motiv. instructions were changed as well.


----------

